# الفتح و الغزوة



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

*يا ترى يا ناس يا هوووووووووووووو

عرفتوا الفرق بين الفتح و الغزوة ؟؟؟
:budo:
ياريت المسلمين و العابرين ييجوا يقولولنا إيه الفرق بين الفتح و الغزوة :close_tem

و برضوا لو المسيحيين عارفين معلومة يقولوها 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ترى يا ناس يا هوووووووووووووو
> 
> عرفتوا الفرق بين الفتح و الغزوة ؟؟؟
> :budo:
> ...



*من وجهه نظري الضعيف
أنه لا فارق من الأساس بينهما
فكلاهما إحتلال بمنظور مختلف ؟!؟!؟

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *من وجهه نظري الضعيف
> أنه لا فارق من الأساس بينهما
> فكلاهما إحتلال بمنظور مختلف ؟!؟!؟
> 
> مودتي و إحترامي*



*شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك الفعالة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يوليو 2013)

حضرتك متخصصة فى التاريخ وعاملة علينا الابلة
الغزوة هى التى يكون فيها قتال بين المسلمين وغيرهم
مثل غزوة بدر وغزوة احد
اما الفتح يكون بدون قتال
مثل فتح مكة
حضرة الابلة المحترمة صح ولا لالا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حضرتك متخصصة فى التاريخ وعاملة علينا الابلة
> الغزوة هى التى يكون فيها قتال بين المسلمين وغيرهم
> مثل غزوة بدر وغزوة احد
> اما الفتح يكون بدون قتال
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا مش بأسأل عشان أقول صح و لا غلط

أنا بأسأل عشان أعرف

و حضرتك طبعا سيد العارفين 

_________________

طب بناء على هذا المبدأ 

إذا كان الفتح __ هو اللى بدون قتال

أومال الفتح عنوة دا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]( الغزوة *​*[FONT=&quot]– السرية – الفتح – الفتح عنوة )  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
الغزوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتكون لفرض السطوة والنفوذ وإعلاء كلمة الله ( حسب الأيمان الأسلامى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السرية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... بتكون إما للإستطلاع أو أستعراض القوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حصل قتال ...تبقى غزوة

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفتح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( نوعان ) .. 
فتح سلمى – ودة بييجى بظروفه زى فتح مكة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفتح يسبقه قتال ... زى مصر والشام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما الفتح عنوة ... هو بعد هات وخد وكلام ومفاوضات ...يتبعه حصار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد الحصار أما بيكون فيه قتال أو أستسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اية المطلوب تانى ؟؟
:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( الغزوة *​*[FONT=&quot]– السرية – الفتح – الفتح عنوة )  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الغزوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتكون لفرض السطوة والنفوذ وإعلاء كلمة الله ( حسب الأيمان الأسلامى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> السرية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... بتكون إما للإستطلاع أو أستعراض القوة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو حصل قتال ...تبقى غزوة
> 
> ...



*أوووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااا

طب قى إعتبارك كدة 

هل الاخوان لما إحتلوا مصر دا يعتبر غزوة أم فتح ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوووووباااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> طب قى إعتبارك كدة
> هل الاخوان لما إحتلوا مصر دا يعتبر غزوة أم فتح ؟؟؟​*


*لا دة ولا دة 
فتح لية هو أحنا كُفار ؟؟
الأخوان ما حتلوش مصر ...هما بس خطفوها 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا دة ولا دة
> فتح لية هو أحنا كُفار ؟؟
> الأخوان ما حتلوش مصر ...هما بس خطفوها
> *​



*أيوة طبعا كفار 

لهو إنت ما تعرفش !!!!!

طالما إنك مش وهابى تبقى كافر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعدين إيه خطفوها ديه ؟؟؟:close_tem

هى عيلة صغيرة ؟؟؟:ura1:


*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

*عايزة أية يا إيرينى ؟؟؟
هو انتى كل مواضيعك كدة ؟ نقعد لنا شهرين تلاتة نرغى
وفى الآخر ما نفهمش عايزة أية ؟؟
إنجزى وأختصرى 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

*الفتح هو استعمار *
*الغزو هو استدمار*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزة أية يا إيرينى ؟؟؟
> هو انتى كل مواضيعك كدة ؟ نقعد لنا شهرين تلاتة نرغى
> وفى الآخر ما نفهمش عايزة أية ؟؟
> إنجزى وأختصرى
> *​



*بالليل بأة بمزاج كدة أقول أنا عايزة إيه 

الواحد فى الشغل ومش واخدة راحتى 

:smile01
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الفتح هو استعمار *
> *الغزو هو استدمار*​



*يا راااااااااجل حرام عليك

الفتح إستعمار ؟؟؟

طب يعنى إيه إستعمار ديه بأة ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالليل بأة بمزاج كدة أقول أنا عايزة إيه *


*بالليل أية وبمزاج أية ؟
لهو انا هعزمك ع السيما ؟ والا هسحرك فى سيدنا الحسين ؟
بطلوا بقى الحركات دية 
*




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> الغزوة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتكون لفرض السطوة والنفوذ وإعلاء كلمة الله ( حسب الأيمان الأسلامى )[/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]وفتح يسبقه قتال ... زى مصر والشام[/FONT]*​


*
خدتنى فى دوكة __ و سيما و سحور :smile02

فهمت أنا كدة بأة الفرق بين الفتح اللى يسبقه قتال و الغزوة ؟؟؟

طيب بأة وضح الفرق بين الاتنين دول:budo:

هى الغزوة بيبقى فيها قتال و لا لأ ؟؟؟

و الفتح بيبقى لإعلاء كلمة الله و لا لأ ؟؟

*


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا راااااااااجل حرام عليك*
> 
> *الفتح إستعمار ؟؟؟*
> 
> *طب يعنى إيه إستعمار ديه بأة ؟؟؟*


 

*لافرق بين الاثنين فألآول يقهر البشرويرسم حاضرهم ومستقبلهم بأسم اله اخترعوه *
*والاخر قهر البشر بأسم الحريه والديمقراطيه ولمصلحه الاستغلال ودورة رأس المال*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لافرق بين الاثنين فألآول يقهر البشرويرسم حاضرهم ومستقبلهم بأسم اله اخترعوه *
> *والاخر قهر البشر بأسم الحريه والديمقراطيه ولمصلحه الاستغلال ودورة رأس المال*​



*إستنى بس يا كوازاكى

إستعمار جاية من يعمر

زى مثلا الاحتلال الانجليزى __ سموه إيه ؟؟ الاستعمار الانجليزى

لأنه عمَّر البلد

صحيح لصالح الانجليز __ لكنه عمَّرها مش خربها *


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إستنى بس يا كوازاكى*
> 
> *إستعمار جاية من يعمر*
> 
> ...


 

*هو شايف انه بيعمر *
*لكن في الحقيقه هو بيسلب خيرات البلد التي تستعمر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يوليو 2013)

*طب يا جماعة بجد عايزة أعرف 

دلوقتى بيقولوا لما الاخوان إحتلوا البلد

المصريين قالوا غزوة

و الاخوان قالوا فتح

أنا بقول هيا هيا

الفتح هو الغزوة 

و

الغزوة هى الفتح

أهو كله فتح *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 يوليو 2013)

لاخوان اخذو حكم بلادج بالانتخابات وهم اهل الدار 
حتى لو فيه اختلاف عليهم وعلى طريقتهم في توظيف الدين لاجل مصالحهم

شو دخلهم بالوهابيه والفتح والغزو! هذه مصطلحات ماتنطبق عليهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لاخوان اخذو حكم بلادج بالانتخابات وهم اهل الدار
> حتى لو فيه اختلاف عليهم وعلى طريقتهم في توظيف الدين لاجل مصالحهم
> 
> شو دخلهم بالوهابيه والفتح والغزو! هذه مصطلحات ماتنطبق عليهم



*فعلا الاخوان خدوا حكم بلادنا بالانتخابات

كلام صحيح 100 فى المية ما فيش كلام

لكن هم لما أخدوا الحكم قالوا إنهم فتحوا مصر و لما ضاع منهم الحكم قالوا هنغزوا مصر


صحيح هم ولدوا فى مصر _________ لكن لا يحملوا بداخلهم الهوية المصرية و لا يعتزوا بها

و قالوا طظ فى مصر 

فيه بهايم مولودين فى مصر  و فيه بهايم مولودين فى السعودية و فيه بهايم فى الامارات

طالما إنهم لهم نفس العقلية البهيمية يبقوا بلا جنسية

كون بأة إن المصريين و التونسة شافوا البهايم بنى آدمين __ بعيد عنك دا إسمه عمى البصيرة و جهل بالتاريخ
____________________________________

نيجى بأة لموضوع الوهابية
______________

أهم مبدأ عند  الجماعة (الاخوان)  هو الاسلام : دين و دولة أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟

أليس هذا نهج وهابى ؟؟؟؟؟

http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=138611

_______________________________________________________________


ما تاخدنيش فى دوكة

إيه الفرق بين الغزوة و الفتح ؟؟*


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه

متابعه لعلنا نجد الاجابه 

اعتقد ان الاتنين بنفس المعنى 

الفتح هو العزو والغزو هو الفتح 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> متابعه لعلنا نجد الاجابه
> 
> ...



*شكرا على متابعتك يا سوسو

و شكرا كمان على رأيك 

بس ياريت حد يدينا جواب يريحنا*


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا على متابعتك يا سوسو
> 
> و شكرا كمان على رأيك
> 
> بس ياريت حد يدينا جواب يريحنا*



ههههههههههههه

باين الموضوع فارق معاكى قوى 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تانى الغزو والفتح ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الغزو دة لما قبيلة تروح تغزو قبيلة وتاخدهم أسلاب وغنايم ويرجعوا مكانهم تانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غزوة الصناديق بتاعة الأنتخابات كانت كدة .. غزوا الصناديق وأخدوا الأصوات ورجعوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفتح هو توجيه جيش لبلد بغرض ( أحتلالها ) بس الأحتلال بيتدلع أسلامياً بأسم الفتح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلو الأخوان قالوا " نغزو " مصر يبقى قصدهم حدوتة الأنتخابات وتتاخد غنايم زى ما شفنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو قالوا هنفتح مصر ...يبقى أهل مصر فى نظرهم كفرة يستحقون الأحتلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لإعلاء دين أبو الأخوان على دين أم الجهاديين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وضحت ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> باين الموضوع فارق معاكى قوى
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*هو الموضوع دة بس ؟؟؟
دة كل مواضيعها كدة ... ماتعرفيش لها راس من رجلين 
:dntknw:
*​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

اعتقد ان العزو عزو فكرى وسيطره على الاراده 

لكن الفتح استخدام القوه والسلاح 

ده اللى فهمته من المشاركه صح كده ولا فهمت غلط 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اعتقد ان العزو عزو فكرى وسيطره على الاراده
> لكن الفتح استخدام القوه والسلاح
> ده اللى فهمته من المشاركه صح كده ولا فهمت غلط
> ​


*لأ غلط 
العرب أصلاً ما كانوش يعرفوا يعنى أى " فكرى " دى ... ولا حتى " فكرية "
يعرفوا " فتحية " ... من الفتح
الغزو دة كان للأسلاب والغنايم والجوارى والعبيد
وكان له أسباب من ضمنها ( التار ) الثأر يعنى 
*​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ غلط
> العرب أصلاً ما كانوش يعرفوا يعنى أى " فكرى " دى ... ولا حتى " فكرية "
> يعرفوا " فتحية " ... من الفتح
> الغزو دة كان للأسلاب والغنايم والجوارى والعبيد
> ...



يعنى يسرقوا ويمشوا ولو عجبهم الحال يقعدوا 

طالما ميعرفوش فكريه يبقى دى طريقه فكرهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

ايريني 
مادام  انهم بهايم زي ما تقولي ليه مهتمه في تصريحاتهم دي
حنغزو و حنفتح؟
  حياتي .. ليس على البهايم حرج 

اما نحن ماعندنا بهايم في بلدنا عندنا ناس تخطآ في حق انفسهم 
وفي حق الدوله لكن يتعاملون باداميه و القضاء يتولا امرهم

ومعلش مابعرفش يعني ايه دوكه بس اسمحي لي اخدك فيها
واقلك الاخوان المسلمين مالهم علاقه بالوهابيه وافكارهم
تختلف عن بعض كليا

والمقال اللي جبتيه  فيه
حشو معلومات مغلوطه في بعضها البعض

ويكفي انه يوهم ان الوهابيه دين جديد اقتنعوه اهل نجد قريبا!
ذكرني بصحفي مصري قال مره كل دول الخليج
 بيتبعو مذهب الوهابي!

إيه الفرق بين الغزوة و الفتح ؟؟
الغزوه ننهب فيهافقط  اما الفتح نستوطن فيه وننتشر كالسرطان

الاخوان ماغزو؟  لكن الظاهر انهم فتحو لانهم  لسه
قاعدين
عسى ارتحتي الحين؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تانى الغزو والفتح ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الغزو دة لما قبيلة تروح تغزو قبيلة وتاخدهم أسلاب وغنايم ويرجعوا مكانهم تانى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]غزوة الصناديق بتاعة الأنتخابات كانت كدة .. غزوا الصناديق وأخدوا الأصوات ورجعوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفتح هو توجيه جيش لبلد بغرض ( أحتلالها ) بس الأحتلال بيتدلع أسلامياً بأسم الفتح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فلو الأخوان قالوا " نغزو " مصر يبقى قصدهم حدوتة الأنتخابات وتتاخد غنايم زى ما شفنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولو قالوا هنفتح مصر ...يبقى أهل مصر فى نظرهم كفرة يستحقون الأحتلال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لإعلاء دين أبو الأخوان على دين أم الجهاديين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وضحت ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*وضحت جدا

بس تصدق كنت هأديك تقييم فيها 

لوما بأة إنى لاقيت المشاركة ديه​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]
> *
> هو الموضوع دة بس ؟؟؟
> دة كل مواضيعها كدة ... ماتعرفيش لها راس من رجلين
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايريني
> مادام  انهم بهايم زي ما تقولي ليه مهتمه في تصريحاتهم دي
> حنغزو و حنفتح؟
> حياتي .. ليس على البهايم حرج
> ...



*تصدقى بأة يا داكتورة

أنا كان نفسى أسمع حد يقول لى الجملة اللى بالأحمر ديه

شكرا أوى أوى على المعلومات الرائعة

بس إنتى عارفة ليه أنا مهتمة بتصريحات البهايم ؟؟؟

أصلهم كانوا بيحكمونا :new2:
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

> أنا كان نفسى أسمع حد يقول لى الجملة اللى بالأحمر ديه
> شكرا أوى أوى على المعلومات الرائعة


ازاي هو انتي ماكنتيش تعرفي؟ 
 شوفي ايريني
انا كنت زمان اقرا اراء وكتب اللي تتفق مع رايي واهوائي
ومن زمان كمان غيرت طريقة تفكيري وبدات اقرا
مع اللي يختلف معي كمان
يعني المؤيد والمعارض من الجانبين
والنتيجه كانت اروع من روعه وهي اني بدات اكون فكر مستقل لنفسي من كل شيئ
عشان كذا المكتوب بالاحمر مش من جيبتي سواء صدقتيني ام لا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس تصدق كنت هأديك تقييم فيها ​*
> :w00t::w00t::w00t:​


*شالله عنك ما قيمتى 
:t33::t33::t33:
بس هيفاء بتتكلم صح ... فيه خلط كبير بين
الأخوان - السلفيين - الجهاديين - الوهابيين 
كل واحد من دول له توجه وفكر مختلف 

*​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

> الأخوان - السلفيين - الجهاديين - الوهابيين



كلهم عباره عن ادوات تستخدم فى ايد واحده توجهم لرعايه مصالحها 

والدليل ما حدث بالاخوان بمصر ومن كان الراعى الرسمى لها


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شالله عنك ما قيمتى
> :t33::t33::t33:
> بس هيفاء بتتكلم صح ... فيه خلط كبير بين
> الأخوان - السلفيين - الجهاديين - الوهابيين
> ...


*اعتقد جميعهم يجمعهم فكر واحد هو القتل او حبهم للقتل
استثناء منهم المتحضرين فقط مثال فاطمه ناعوت*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

> اعتقد جميعهم يجمعهم فكر واحد هو القتل او حبهم للقتل


اي صح واكبر دليل من كثر ما نحب القتل حضرتك عايش
اقول يا الاخ خل الطابق مستور


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اي صح واكبر دليل من كثر ما نحب القتل حضرتك عايش
> اقول يا الاخ خل الطابق مستور



*اقري التاريخ وشوفي الواقع 
شوفي كام كنيسة اتحرقت وكام واحد ادبح 
علشان هو مسيحي 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والمقال اللي جبتيه  فيه
> حشو معلومات مغلوطه في بعضها البعض
> 
> ويكفي انه يوهم ان الوهابيه دين جديد اقتنعوه اهل نجد قريبا!
> ...



*
معنى كلامك إن الوهابية دين قديم ؟؟

أقدم من محمد عبد الوهاب ؟؟

و لا الوهابية مذهب و لا إيه ؟؟
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

وانت اقرا التاريخ وشوف كم مليون انقتل لانه مسلم
اذا تحب نعدد لبعض ماراح تخلص القصه لكن مو من حقك
تعمم على كل الناس حب القتل الا اللي انت راضي عنهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *اعتقد جميعهم يجمعهم فكر واحد هو القتل او حبهم للقتل
> استثناء منهم المتحضرين فقط مثال فاطمه ناعوت*​


 *[FONT=&quot]الأخوان*​*[FONT=&quot] فكر تجارى يبحث عن السلطة كى تخدم أغراضه وتدعمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم يجدوا غير " الدين " كإطار لزينة أعمالهم .. تاريخهم ملئ بالأغتيالات السياسية وليست الدينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن أرادوها أسلامية كتبرير لجرائمهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السلفيين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ناس يستمسكون بالنصوص ويريدون أن تكون لهم نبراساً فى الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعتقدون أن التاريخ الأسلامى يصلح لكل زمان ومكان ... وهو الخطأ القاتل الذى يقعون فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلفى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عنده " رعونة دينية " وغباء مجتمعى وإندفاع أهوج فى تفاسير النصوص والرغبة فى تطبيقها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السلفى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُطالب بالحدود الشرعية العنيفة مثل حد الحرابة وحد السرقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون مراعاة لتطور سبل الحياة وتقدمها وأعداد البشر التى فى أزدياد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الجهاديين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... ناس أحتكرت فهم الله وفهم دينه ويرون أنهم لهم اليد العليا فى كل شئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يُكفرون المجتمع بكل أطيافه وأشكاله وحكوماته ... أدواتهم هى التكفير ومن ثَم القتل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الوهابيين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نسبة الى الأمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب السلفى المتشدد الذى وقف بالنصوص عند عام عشرة من الهجرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتشارهم ووجودهم الحقيقى فى المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالياً له مقاومة كبيرة من الشباب السعودى الذى تعلم خارج المملكة وتفتحت مداركهم عن ذى قبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كانت العصبية القبيلة لازالت مسيطرة على الفكر هناك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانت اقرا التاريخ وشوف كم مليون انقتل لانه مسلم
> اذا تحب نعدد لبعض ماراح تخلص القصه لكن مو من حقك
> تعمم على كل الناس حب القتل الا اللي انت راضي عنهم



*انا مش عممت انا قالت كلهم ماعدا المتحضرين منهم
ثانيا جميعه يجمعه تعاليم اله القران ورسوله في حب القتل
اسمعي كلام الشيخ وشرحهم
نفسي زي ما قالتي تبحثي في المعارض والمؤيد
وبعدين تحكمي*
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانت اقرا التاريخ وشوف كم مليون انقتل لانه مسلم
> اذا تحب نعدد لبعض ماراح تخلص القصه لكن مو من حقك
> تعمم على كل الناس حب القتل الا اللي انت راضي عنهم



 اين قتلوا ؟؟
ومن قتلهم لو سمحتي


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأخوان*​*[FONT=&quot] فكر تجارى يبحث عن السلطة كى تخدم أغراضه وتدعمها*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم يجدوا غير " الدين " كإطار لزينة أعمالهم .. تاريخهم ملئ بالأغتيالات السياسية وليست الدينية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن أرادوها أسلامية كتبرير لجرائمهم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



نقطة = *القتل هنا موجود*

*[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]






			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *[FONT="]السلفيين [/FONT][/COLOR][/U][/B][B][FONT="] ناس يستمسكون بالنصوص ويريدون أن تكون لهم نبراساً فى الحياة[/FONT]*​
> ​
> *[FONT="]يعتقدون أن التاريخ الأسلامى يصلح لكل زمان ومكان ... وهو الخطأ القاتل الذى يقعون فيه[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...



نقطة = *القتل هنا موجود*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]






			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *[FONT="]الجهاديين [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="]... ناس أحتكرت فهم الله وفهم دينه ويرون أنهم لهم اليد العليا فى كل شئ[/FONT]*​
> ​
> *[FONT="]يُكفرون المجتمع بكل أطيافه وأشكاله وحكوماته ... أدواتهم هى التكفير ومن ثَم القتل [/FONT]*​



*نقطة = القتل هنا موجود*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]*


> [/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]الوهابيين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نسبة الى الأمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب السلفى المتشدد الذى وقف بالنصوص عند عام عشرة من الهجرة [/FONT]*​


​


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتشارهم ووجودهم الحقيقى فى المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حالياً له مقاومة كبيرة من الشباب السعودى الذى تعلم خارج المملكة وتفتحت مداركهم عن ذى قبل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإن كانت العصبية القبيلة لازالت مسيطرة على الفكر هناك[/FONT]*​


​[/FONT]نقطة = *القتل هنا موجود في تعاليم نصوص*[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

الموضوع ولع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهو ده اللى هما بيحبوا يشفوا 

يمسكوا فى بعض 

وانت الظالم وانا المظلوم 

لاء انت اللى ظالمنى 

يا عااااااااااااااالم ارحموا نفسكم وعيشوا بسلام 

 ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> نقطة = *القتل هنا موجود*


*عند الأخوان أغتيالات ... زى أى أغتيالات سياسية فى دول العالم

حد الحرابة مافيهوش قتل عند السلفيين ولا حد السرقة
عقيدة القتل موجودة عند الجهاديين أى نعم
الوهابيين تحكمهم الشريعة الأسلامية ... فيها حدود وليس قتل 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> الموضوع ولع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وهو ده اللى هما بيحبوا يشفوا
> ...



*طول عمر مواضيعى كدة 

بتولع :smil12:​*


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طول عمر مواضيعى كدة
> 
> بتولع :smil12:​*



طول عمرك مشعليلاتى يا قمر 

هههههههههههههههههههه

وهو ده اللى كنت بقول عليه 

يارب تكونى فهمانى 

استثاره الاخر حتى لو مكنش عنيف بطريقه اخليه عنيف


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عند الأخوان أغتيالات ... زى أى أغتيالات سياسية فى دول العالم
> 
> حد الحرابة مافيهوش قتل عند السلفيين ولا حد السرقة
> عقيدة القتل موجودة عند الجهاديين أى نعم
> ...


*النهاية (القتل ) عامل مشترك حتي لو اختلفت الطريقه او الفكرة*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *النهاية (القتل ) عامل مشترك حتي لو اختلفت الطريقه او الفكرة*​


*لأ ازاى ؟ بتفرق 
والا قلنا إن اللى أغتال كنيدى كان جهادى أو أخوانى
أو اللى حاول يغتال ريجان كان وهابى 
أو اللى حاول يغتال بابا الفاتيكان كان سلفى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طول عمر مواضيعى كدة
> 
> بتولع :smil12:​*


*إذن فلننتظر الحكمة المُنتداية العميقة
يُغلق

:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:

*​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *النهاية (القتل ) عامل مشترك حتي لو اختلفت الطريقه او الفكرة*​



اخدت النهايه 

ليتنا ننظر للزارع والذى يرووووووى 

كلها ادوات بيد الراعى الاكبر والمستفيد الاكبر 

انظر لما كان يحدث بمصر ومن هو راعيه انظر لما يحدث بسوريا ومن هو راعيه 


زرع الفتنه والنزاع بين الشعب الواحد ليتنا نتعلم ان نعيش بسلام سوايا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

شوفي ايرييني
عندنا في الاسلام اربع مذاهب كلها شبه بعض 
لكن فيه اختلاف في الاحكام على حسب استنباط كل فقيه من نصوص الدينيه
هم .. مذهب الحنبلي.. الحنفي.. الشافعي.. والمالكي
وكل المذاهب دي متفقه على نبذ التبرك بالاضرحه والقبور
والتبرك بالاشجار واثار الاولياء الصالحين
محمد بن عبد الوهاب كان ينتمي الى مذهب الحنبلي 
يعني ماجاب مذهب جديد من عنده وفي عهده اللي عاش 
فيه هو كان الجهل قد انتشر بين سكان النجد والحجاز 
واصبحو يبنون قبور الصحابه ويتبركو عليها ويستغيثو 
بالاولياء الصالحين وزي ماقلت لك ده مرفوض عند
 اهل السنه فمحمد بن عبد الوهاب اخذ مهمة 
نشر الوعي بين الناس وكسر الاضرحه وانتشرت دعوته الى نبذ التبرك 
بالاثار بين سكان وطبيعي ان يجد من يقف بوجهه ومن يجيبه.
. المهم ان المصلحه التقت مع ال سعود ودعمو دعوته ووقف 
هو بجنبهم والنتيجه انهم انتصرو ونظفو البدع من البلاد لكن
 اللي ضد دعوته هل بيسكتون؟ لا طبعا عندنا الشيعه 
والصوفيه بيعشقو شي اسمه اضرحه والتبرك بها..
 اعتبرو اللي حصل دين جديد وقالو وهابيه 
وانهم يكفرو باقي المسلمين وهذا خطأ 
السعوديه بمامامهم محمد بن عبدالوهاب 
مذهبهم حنبلي مو وهابي
وهنا انتهى دوره وخلص.. هل انتشر فكره الى الخليج؟
 اساسا باقي الخليج ماكان يعاني 
من البدع فدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
الى ترك الشرك بالله من تبرك بالقبور صحابه والاولياء بدات وانتهت هناك
حتقول لي   ايه هي مذاهب  اهل الخليج
السعوديه زي ماقلتك .. حنابله ومتشددين له
الامارات.. شافعيه ومالكيه
الكويت .. مالكيه وشافعيه
عمان.. شافعيه 
بحرين.. شافعيه مالكيه حنبليه
قطر.. ميكافلي هههههه امزح ..حنابله 
بس موسعين صدورهم ومش متشددين لمذهبهم زي السعوديه

هي دي باختصار


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

> الوهابيين نسبة الى الأمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب السلفى المتشدد الذى وقف بالنصوص عند عام عشرة من الهجرة
> أنتشارهم ووجودهم الحقيقى فى المملكة العربية السعودية
> حالياً له مقاومة كبيرة من الشباب السعودى الذى تعلم خارج المملكة وتفتحت مداركهم عن ذى قبل



 محمد بن عبد الوهاب ماجاب شي جديد كل اللي اتى به هو هدم الاضرحه والبدع وتركها لانها شرك بالله فمحمد بن عبد الوهاب دعوته ماتجاوزت ذي النقطه ودي ماعليها خلاف
مشكلة السعوديه هي تحيزهم  لمذهب الحنبلي وعدم  وعدم تدريسهم المذاهب الاخرى مع عدم انكارها طبعا دي مشكلتهم لازم يسمحون بالتعدد للناس 
الامارات مثلا بدلا من السعوديه ترسل طلاب شريعه للمغرب عشان يدرسون المذاهب المختلفه واغلقت جامعات الشريعه السعوديه في الامارات لان لو سمحنا لهم بالكثير جيل او جيلين ونصبح نسخه منهم نضيق الافق ونحصر كل شئ في مذهب واحد
هو ده اللي لازم يشتغل عليه الشباب السعودي.. اما محمد بن عبد الوهاب انتهت دعوته بانتهاء  البدع وهدم الاضرحه والمقابر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يوليو 2013)

> هو ده اللى هما بيحبوا يشفوا
> 
> يمسكوا فى بعض
> 
> ...


ماعندي عقد وعايشه بسلام وما احب النواح ولا لعب دور المظلوم
لاني باختصار اخت رجال.. لكنهم يدقون الباب وانا ارد
 ومش حطولها احتراما ل ايرييني


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

#*43* *4*  			#*43*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوفي ايرييني
> عندنا في الاسلام اربع مذاهب كلها شبه بعض
> لكن فيه اختلاف في الاحكام على حسب استنباط كل فقيه من نصوص الدينيه
> هم .. مذهب الحنبلي.. الحنفي.. الشافعي.. والمالكي
> ...



*كدة فهمنا إن الوهابيين هم الحنابلة

يعنى الوهابية مش دين جديد و لا حاجة

ديه الوهابية هى مذهب من مذاهب الاسلام 

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا يا داكتورة

كتر خيرك ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

*إنما بأة شوفتوا الحتة ديه :*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الغزوه ننهب فيها فقط
> 
> اما
> 
> الفتح نستوطن فيه وننتشر كالسرطان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إذن فلننتظر الحكمة المُنتداية العميقة
> يُغلق
> 
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
> ...



*بعد الشر 

شالله يارب ييجى فى موضوعك بتاع تمرد 

:t33::t33::t33:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنما بأة شوفتوا الحتة ديه :*



هو ده مش كلامكم؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو ده مش كلامكم؟


*


انا عايزة رأيك انتى 

مش رأينا احنا 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2013)

رايي في ايش؟ في الغزوه والفتح ولا ايه الفرق؟ لو قصدك ايه الفرق فانتي عرفتي ولو عايزه تعرفي راي في الغزوه معلش يعني كل غزوه لها اسباب ومثلها اسباب تقنعني انا وانتم تسموها سلب ونهب ومس حنتفق في دي مهما حصل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> رايي في ايش؟ في الغزوه والفتح ولا ايه الفرق؟ لو قصدك ايه الفرق فانتي عرفتي ولو عايزه تعرفي راي في الغزوه معلش يعني كل غزوه لها اسباب ومثلها اسباب تقنعني انا وانتم تسموها سلب ونهب ومس حنتفق في دي مهما حصل


*
بصى يا داكتورة

أنا أفهم يعنى إيه حرب ؟؟

أفهم يعنى إيه إحتلال ؟؟

أنا كنت بأحسب إن الغزوة = حرب

و الفتح = الاحتلال 

يعنى الفتح يسبقه غزوة

و لا أنا متلخبطة و لا إيه ؟؟

أهم حاجة بأة ما تدخلنيش فى أسباب الغزوات 

أنا عايزة أعرف منك إنتى لأنك مسلمة و دارسة الاسلام أحسن منى مليون مرة

فهمينى إيه الفرق بينهم ؟؟

فهمينى إذا كان تفكيرى دا صح و لا غلط ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> أنا عايزة أعرف منك إنتى لأنك مسلمة و دارسة الاسلام أحسن منى مليون مرة
> فهمينى إيه الفرق بينهم ؟؟؟*


*وأنا يعنى كنت مسلم مضروب ؟؟؟
ما شرحت لك الفرق والمعنى ...واضفت لك عليها معنى السرية كمان
أية المطلوب تانى ... غير الرغى ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تانى الغزو والفتح ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الغزو دة لما قبيلة تروح تغزو قبيلة وتاخدهم أسلاب وغنايم ويرجعوا مكانهم تانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غزوة الصناديق بتاعة الأنتخابات كانت كدة .. غزوا الصناديق وأخدوا الأصوات ورجعوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفتح هو توجيه جيش لبلد بغرض ( أحتلالها ) بس الأحتلال بيتدلع أسلامياً بأسم الفتح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فلو الأخوان قالوا " نغزو " مصر يبقى قصدهم حدوتة الأنتخابات وتتاخد غنايم زى ما شفنا[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
> *ولو قالوا هنفتح مصر ...يبقى أهل مصر فى نظرهم كفرة يستحقون الأحتلال*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]لإعلاء دين أبو الأخوان على دين أم الجهاديين  [/FONT]*​*
> *​*
> *​[/FONT]






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنا يعنى كنت مسلم مضروب ؟؟؟
> ما شرحت لك الفرق والمعنى ...واضفت لك عليها معنى السرية كمان
> أية المطلوب تانى ... غير الرغى ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



:blush2:
*حد يقدر يتنفس و لا يتكلم حتى

انا بس إستغربت من مشاركة هيفاء لما قالت :




الغزوه ننهب فيها فقط
اما
الفتح نستوطن فيه وننتشر كالسرطان


أنقر للتوسيع...

فحسبت ان دا رأيها 

طلع لأ لأنها سألت و قالت 




هو ده مش كلامكم؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

عشان كدة كنت عايزة اسمع رأيها

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يوليو 2013)

في ايه إيرينى حرام عليكي اللي بتقوليه 
اجل استاذ عبود يجيب لك جواب كافي شامل وافي وتتنظري ردي؟
ماهو قالك الفرق 
اجيب لك منين شرح تاني 


> أنا كنت بأحسب إن الغزوة = حرب
> و الفتح = الاحتلال
> يعنى الفتح يسبقه غزوة



اشرح لك بطريقتي

ماهي الغزوه ايه غير انها حرب؟ انك تسير تحارب زي في وقتنا الحالي مثلا غزو امريكا للعراق غزو العراق للكويت ..
 بغض النظر عن المبادر واسبابه 
الفتح زي ماقالك  تفتح بلد من غير ما تحارب او تحصل مناوشات لاتذكر وينظم لحكمك  
عشان كذا قلت لك الاخوان المسلمين لافتحو ولا غزو.. 
بس ما قلت لي الاخوان ايش وضعهم عندك ,,الحين بعدما عرفتي الفرق 
هل هم غازيين او فاتحون نوريني الله ينورك

والله اعلم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> في ايه إيرينى حرام عليكي اللي بتقوليه
> اجل استاذ عبود يجيب لك جواب كافي شامل وافي وتتنظري ردي؟
> ماهو قالك الفرق
> اجيب لك منين شرح تاني
> ...


*
بالنسبة لى 

هم لا فاتحين و لا غازين

هم عصابة و استولت على الحكم

عادى زيهم زى غيرهم

بس أهدافهم مش مصرية _________ و هى ديه المشكلة

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 يوليو 2013)

طيب كويس انك اقتنتعتي انهم لا كده او كده
هم اصغر من كده وكده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب كويس انك اقتنتعتي انهم لا كده او كده
> هم اصغر من كده وكده


*هيووف ...نفضى لإيرينى شوية 
دة موضوعها وصل لــ 742 مشاهدة ..!!!!
*​ *بعد كدة أبقى أكتبى مواضيعك فى الأستاد يا إيرو *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هيووف ...نفضى لإيرينى شوية
> دة موضوعها وصل لــ 742 مشاهدة ..!!!!
> *​ *بعد كدة أبقى أكتبى مواضيعك فى الأستاد يا إيرو *​





:w00t::w00t::w00t:

:new6::new6::new6:

*اللهم قنا شر الحسد والحاسدين
*
ld:ld:ld:
:smile02:smile02:smile02

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2013)

دي 
حبيبتي
حبيبتي
حبيبتي
حبيبتي
حبيبتي
خمسه حبيبتي 

 انفض لها ازاي ماتهونش علي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...


*لآهُمَ آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 
834 مشاهدة 
:new6:
*​


----------

